# The Lego Movie: Everything Is Awesome Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20538[/img] 
*Title: The Lego Movie: Everything is Awesome Edition* 

*Movie:* :5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*3D:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*98




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20546[/img]*Summary*

Everything is awesome! Everything is cool when you’re part of a te…..ok, If you can get that stinking song out of your head, you’re a stronger person than I am. I haven’t been able to lose this song since I saw “The Lego Movie” in the theater months ago. Now with it coming out on home video I fear that I will never be able to get it out of my head. Back to the beginning. Who would have thought that Warner Brothers was capable of making a good animated movie? I mean, they aren’t exactly revered on the same level as Disney, or Pixar or Dreamworks, or even SONY of all people. So when I heard that they were making a Lego movie I immediately thought that Warner had hit rock bottom. I know that the Lego games are very popular and they tried with “Lego Batman” and “Lego Star Wars: The Padawan Menace”, but those little experiments were AWEFUL. I was truly in terror that there was nowhere lower to go. I mean what’s next? “Grumpy Cat: The movie”? Oh wait, that’s actually true. Surprise surprise, Warner actually came out and made my favorite movie of the year to date, even above “Captain America: The Winter Soldier”. Silly, sly, tongue in cheek with just the right amount of adult wit and heart, “The Lego Movie” blasted into theater taking in record box office numbers. I watched in absolute rapture as my childhood Lego toys came to life and had me laughing in my seat the entire time. Now with its release to home video we get to have an awesome time once more. 

A long time ago in a galaxy far far away there was a tale narrated by Morgan Freeman (what else is new). Vitruvius (Morgan Freeman) is the last bastion of freedom for the Lego Kingdoms. Lord Business (Will Ferrell) is bound and determined to take the most powerful weapon in all of LEGOLAND, the Kragle, to his fortress of evil. Blinding good Vitruvius in the process Lord Business manages to complete his mission, only to be reminded by Vitruvius that there is a “special” out there. Someone who will find the piece of resistance and neutralize the Kragle once and for all. Fast forward 8 and a half years to a Emmet (Chris Pratt), a seemingly un special guy. Living his 9-5 life as a construction worker he’s the epitome of a sheep, living day to day, being told what to buy, what to think and what to wear, enjoying being told what to do as a minion that just follows directions. This is all about to change when he runs across a beautiful woman named Wyldstyle (Elizabeth Banks) in the wreckage of a construction project. There he finds the piece of resistance and is immediately hailed as the savior of LEGOLAND, the SPECIAL. While Emmet isn't exactly a special guy, he follows along with the praise and accolades as being thought of as special is hard to resist. 

Chased by Lord Business and Bad Cop (Liam Neeson), the pair meets up with Vitruvius and then the rest of the master builders. It seems that long ago the different realms lived together in perfect harmony, the master builders being the engineers and designers of the land, building anything they pleased. While most people need directions to build something, these master builders could see the direction in their mind and build without the need for instructions. Recognizing them as threats to his need for order, Lord Business got rid of most of the master builders, leaving the rest to flee into exile. Now with the special in tow, the master builders assemble to make one final stand against the OCD CEO before he can end the world as they know it with the Kragle.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20554[/img]
I haven’t had this much fun with a movie in a very long time. I’ve enjoyed many movies, I’ve seen some really good movies come out on home video, but it’s been a really long time since I’ve been able to slap my stamp of approval on a 5/5 star film. “The Lego Movie” has that right amount of fun, humor, and seriousness that just keeps you in your seat popping popcorn. Will Ferrell hasn’t been funny in a Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time and I was ecstatic to see him steal the show as the maniacal Lord Business. The directors did something with an all-star cast that I didn’t think possible. They brought to life everything that made our childhood fun. The fears, the joys, the simple building of ridiculous creations with those building blocks of colors that dominated the lives of so many people in this world. To make it even better, the cute and funny story actually has a really sweet twist during the last half an hour that elevates it from a cute movie, to a really GREAT movie. I was wiping tears from my eyes in the last 10 minutes as you saw all of the aspects of a young child who just wants to play painted on the screen, all those memories as a child building crazy concoctions, only to have a parent yell at you because you build a pirate palace in the middle of the living room it’s time to tear it down or get it stomped on by Dad coming home (you might be able to tell I lived Legos when I was a kid). 

What really made this film click was the chemistry between the lead characters. Will Ferrell is actually back in rare form and Chris Pratt is amazing as the pop culture infested Emmet. Even the side characters were able to come to life as true to form images from all those years of dusty mismatched lego characters that I had created in my bedroom. I mean, who DIDN’T build a spaceship from a decade old box of legos that was intermingled with Pirate captains, Batman and troll. I don’t think I had one single creation that didn’t end up like the crazy lands in the movie. If it was just a kids movie it would have been great, but the humor is definitely able to cross the boundaries and really hits home for all of us who grew up playing Legos as a kid, poking fun at all the little misadventures and “what in blue blazes is THIS piece?” moments. Digging even deeper under the skin comes a great little satire on all the pop culture garbage that goes on around us, dealing with conformity, corporate enterprise, and the most important one of all. The relationship between a father and son. This movie totally made me giddy with joy and after multiple watches it’s still my favorite movie of the year so far. 





*Rating:* 

Rated PG for mild action and rude humor



*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20562[/img]Ohhhhh Boy. This one is a doozy. I’m just going to say it. Perfect picture, perfect audio, drop the mic and walk away with a swagger. The 2.39:1 AVC encode by Warner is flat out PERFECT, and I mean PERFECT. I looked for issues, ANY issue to be exact. None of Warner’s trademark color banding was present, colors are simple gorgeous with rich saturated tones and a level of detail that is astounding. The films mix of Legos and CGI blend seamlessly giving us a picture that makes it very difficult to tell where one ends and the other begins. The amount of detail to the artwork is spot on as good as it gets, with individual crinkles in the plastic, the rippling of a plastic mold and even the ling where a mold crimps together are perfect down to the last bit of CGI plastic. Black levels are just inky black, no issues with crush and LOTS of shadow detail. I honestly haven’t seen a picture this pristine since “Pacific Rim”. I just can’t find fault.






*3D* :4.5stars:
Oh yeah! It keeps on coming and coming. If the amazing picture isn't good enough in 2D it looks simply phenomenal in 3D as well. Colors are just as vibrant, the image doesn't suffer from darkness issues at all and the 3D effects look amazing. The film doesn't rely on pop out gimmicks but has a very fluid, very clean picture with some amazing depth and structure to it. The backgrounds, the characters, everything looks natural and doesn't suffer from the nasty little issues like Crosstalk or ghosting at all. I noticed maybe ONE or TWO instances of some bleeding, but nothing wild. Overall you can't go wrong whether you want to watch it in 3D or in 2D. They both just look fantastic. 




*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20570[/img]Yeah, you may have guessed it with my “drop the mic” speech, but he audio is just as perfect as the video. We have a 5.1 DTS-HD MA track that is simply amazing. The track literally teams with energy and pulses with directionality. The surrounds are almost never disengaged as they fill room with a mixture of Lego battles, ambient noises, and of course the inclusion of lots of “Everything is Awesome!”, giving a sense of immersion for the listener. I have no complaints with the dialogue, as it’s readily heard and locked up front where you’d expect. The LFE is deep and powerful, but never so aggressive that you have a headache or feel like you’re in the middle of a war. Instead it’s tight and punchy, but with a LOOOOOOT of power behind it as you feel the pulsing of the subs during the many renditions of “Everything is Awesome” and Lego explosions push you back in the seat. Simply put. This is a winner. 






*Extras* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=20578[/img] 
• Batman's A True Artist
• Michelangelo and Lincoln: History Cops 
• Enter the Ninjago 
• Behind the Scenes: Bringing LEGO to Life
• "Everything Is Awesome" Sing-Along 
• Behind the Scenes: See It, Build It!
- Introduction with Senior Designer Michael Fuller 
- Build the Double Decker Couch
- Build Emmet's Car
- Introduction with Modeling Artist Adam Ryan
- Digital Double-Decker Couch
- Digital Emmet Car
• Behind the Scenes: Stories From The Story Team
• Fan-Made Films: Top-Secret Submissions 
• Outtakes 
• Additional Promotional Content 
• Alleyway Test
• Deleted Scenes
• Featurette: Dream Job: Meet the LEGO Builders






*Overall:* :5stars:

“The Lego Movie’ is a film that’s described best by its theme song. “Everything is Awesome” is a total description of everything about the movie. The actors, the script, the visuals, the audio, the fun, you name it, it’s awesome. Kids and adults alike can have fun with this surprise hit from Warner Brothers and with the INCREDIBLE audio, video and great extras I have to say this is my highest rated review film yet. Don’t even bother renting it. It’s a must buy.

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Chris Pratt, Liam Neeson, Morgan Freeman, Will Ferrell, Elizabeth Banks
Directed by: Phil Lord, Christopher Miller
Written by: Phil Lord, Christopher Miller
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: PG
Runtime: 102 minutes
Own "The Lego Movie" on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD June 17th 2014




*Buy The Lego Movie: Everything Is Awesome Edition Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy The Lego Movie 2D Combo Pack Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Must Buy​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We saw this movie in the theater and we all enjoyed it! Just a great movie. 

I will buy this when it comes out. "Everything is Awesome!"


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great review and it sounds like a great show from all angles. I will hopefully be watching this with the kids in the next couple of weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in on this one, Mike. Can't wait to get it in the theater!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like Amazon and Warner Bros are having fight so this movie is not going to be available for purchase (blu ray/dvd) but via amazon prime it is available for streaming.. For me, I will get it from best buy or target or walmart.. Should be interesting to see how the amazon and warner bros fight goes. see link here for more details.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Looks like Amazon and Warner Bros are having fight so this movie is not going to be available for purchase (blu ray/dvd) but via amazon prime it is available for streaming.. For me, I will get it from best buy or target or walmart.. Should be interesting to see how the amazon and warner bros fight goes. see link here for more details.


yup, it'll be interesting to see the results


----------



## sako10 (Jul 8, 2014)

I cant understand how this thing made so much money? why did people pay money to see it?


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with the review and really enjoyed the movie. It's an enjoyable movie and one I can see being played often if you have kids. Good movie and well worth the watch.


----------

